# Explosion, Manchester arena, Ariana Grande concert in the UK



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Some fatalities reported.
Links can be found at your news sites.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Concertgoers killed after explosions at Manchester Arena | Daily Mail Online


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

20+ dead
Nail Bomb
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/3624815/manchester-arena-explosion-ariana-grande-gig-multiple-deaths/


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am betting peaceful muslims


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Is a walkin side to side joke ok?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It's mostly pre-teens and teens... awful. Intense shrapnel injuries


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm speechless at how cowardly and low those POS mooslims will sink to attack children. We need to start eliminating the scum and if a few innocent people get killed they may be guilty by association anyway. Lock and load and lets get it over with.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Wake up Britannia!
How much longer will you permit your children to be slaughtered by those bloodthirsty savages?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Not that it matters but...this performer was the same "chick" that was caught on video a few years ago licking displayed donuts and saying she hated America and Americans.

She was dis-invited from performing at the WH over it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Guys. I've started to type several posts here and deleted all of them. When something like this happens I just get filled with so much anger. Anger towards the assholes that do stuff like this, anger towards the spineless politicians in west that allow anybody to come into our nations unchecked out of some sort of guilt and political correctness.

No, not all Muslims are evil. No, our young people with hearts bigger than their heads are not evil. Its time to wake up. Its time for the Muslim community to start turning in the assholes in their mosques that they know are involved in this stuff. Its time for our schools to teach that there are bad people out there and that you should be ready.

Gotta stop now, I feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Genesis 16:12 

General Patton, where are you?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Guys. I've started to type several posts here and deleted all of them. When something like this happens I just get filled with so much anger. Anger towards the assholes that do stuff like this, anger towards the spineless politicians in west that allow anybody to come into our nations unchecked out of some sort of guilt and political correctness.
> 
> No, not all Muslims are evil. No, our young people with hearts bigger than their heads are not evil. Its time to wake up. Its time for the Muslim community to start turning in the assholes in their mosques that they know are involved in this stuff. Its time for our schools to teach that there are bad people out there and that you should be ready.
> 
> Gotta stop now, I feel sick to my stomach.


That's why I make jokes, but prepare.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Boss Dog said:


> Genesis 16:12
> 
> General Patton, where are you?


Not Patton, though he was a marvelous leader, General Pershing, where are you?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

have an early 20s Asian guy in custody .... raids on the Muslims all over GB - plenty of more arrests .... 

coming to a US city near you - thanks DemoCraps


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I had to eliminate my post, wasn't politically correct.....


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

rstanek said:


> I had to eliminate my post, wasn't politically correct.....


Neither is my first post


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SGG said:


> Neither is my first post


An old friend from PF and OTP used to say: "I say what I mean and mean what I say." Txwheels


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I think the only way to avoid a terror attack is to stay out of crowds . If you must go to a crowd I think you should carry tourniquets, quick clot and bandages. Teach everyone you know even children how to stop bleeding .


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Genesis 16:12
> 
> General Patton, where are you?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> I think the only way to avoid a terror attack is to stay out of crowds . If you must go to a crowd I think you should carry tourniquets, quick clot and bandages.


Most importantly, if you carry them, know how to use them!

I carry an israeli bandage (which can double at a tourniquet) and blood clot with me at all times.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Some idiot at Slate.com wrote an article about the bombing. It's not islamic terrorism, it's Toxic Masculinity...
Because the terrorist chose an Ariana Grande concert and targeted girls and women.
Oh, and about that clueless Grande.
Moments after the blast, what do you think she tweets?
Not my heart goes out to everyone.
Rather, I'm okay.
Really?
Dozens of your fans are blown to pieces and all you can muster is "I'm Okay?"


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow..


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If we could just apologize for what we did wrong

If we could just stop thinking like westerners

If we just stopped trying to control the world

*BS*

We need to declare war on islam...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

NKAWTG said:


> Moments after the blast, what do you think she tweets?
> Not my heart goes out to everyone.
> Rather, I'm okay.
> Really?
> Dozens of your fans are blown to pieces and all you can muster is "I'm Okay?"


I think the reaction is normal... she wanted her parents and others to know.. after all at the beginning I thought the explosions had happened inside so others must have also...\

not long after she tweeted

broken.
from the bottom of my heart, i am so so sorry. i don't have words.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think the reaction is normal... she wanted her parents and others to know.. after all at the beginning I thought the explosions had happened inside so others must have also...\
> 
> not long after she tweeted
> 
> ...


Perhaps...
If I wanted my close ones to know I was okay I'd call them.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

It takes a special kind of evil to do this. I haven't felt this way since the Newtown shooting back in 2012. Something about kids getting killed just rubs me the wrong way. I hope some good comes of it like the world waking up to the evil thats out there. A popstar that was pretty far left might be a good start to that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

People, listen up and listen good.

When a dog chews your shoe or shits in the living room, why get so upset at the dog? Its your fault. My advise, Do not get upset at dogs for doing dog things!.

Think about it. THIS IS WHAT MUSLIMES DO.

This is not a surprise, these dogs have been doing this crap for centuries. Allowing them into your country and thinking that they are all going to be model citizens is just freakin' STUPID.

*islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination made up of two general groups; those that want to convert the non-believer and those that want to kill or enslave the infidel.

Those islamists that want to convert you are willing to fund (directly or thru their local mosques) those islamists who want to kill you. There are reportedly 1.5 to 1.7 Billion muslimes in the world.
*
This ain't going away.

So, its simple; DO NOT INVITE A RABID DOG INTO YOUR HOME AND EXPECT IT TO BE A SWEET LITTLE OLE LAP PUPPY...A RABID DOG MUST BE KILLED.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> I think the only way to avoid a terror attack is to stay out of crowds . If you must go to a crowd I think you should carry tourniquets, quick clot and bandages. Teach everyone you know even children how to stop bleeding .


And see, with that they've accomplished their goal. The goal for terrorism is to strike fear. By staying home and avoiding places, you now have the fear. This is what they want, this is what you give them.

If God decides it's my time to go, nothing I can do will avoid that. Until then I'll do what I wish and go where I choose. F them and the goat they rode in on.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I cannot change a wigged-out muslim, but I can change myself.

I'm currently looking for a St. Lambert medal to wear to remind me of my needs and deeds. Mad as I am, I am not the one to seek revenge. Oh, I can use self-defense, but in the end I'll be martyred, as well.

You cannot live in fear, but you should have your eyes wide open. And while the USA is not a soft target, we cannot pop muslims like we shoot prairie dogs. Kill kindly. Get your mind settled now. What we have seen here is just the beginning, it's going to get worse.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I cannot change a wigged-out muslim, but I can change myself.


I can change any and every wigged out muslim by parking a 5.56 round in his brain pan. :devil:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

OK.... It's no secret that I have no love for libtards, muslims and political correctness so I'm going to say it.

It would have been useful and there would have been possibility of change amongst the libtards if the little ingrate was taken out during the attack. If Ariana grande was maimed or killed, some of her libtard fans would have change of heart regarding this open border BS and the belief that Islam is a religion of peace.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> I cannot change a wigged-out muslim, but I can change myself.
> 
> I'm currently looking for a St. Lambert medal to wear to remind me of my needs and deeds. Mad as I am, I am not the one to seek revenge. Oh, I can use self-defense, but in the end I'll be martyred, as well.
> 
> You cannot live in fear, but you should have your eyes wide open. And while the USA is not a soft target, we cannot pop muslims like we shoot prairie dogs. Kill kindly. Get your mind settled now. What we have seen here is just the beginning, it's going to get worse.


EUROPE RARE & ANTIQUE SAINT LAMBERT OF MAASTRICHT CATHOLIC COPPER MEDAL | eBay


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve, thank you.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Security chastised the witness near the end.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I can change any and every wigged out muslim by parking a 5.56 round in his brain pan.


Oh, trust me, I am a great believer in the Mozambique. Self-defense and the defense of those in your care needs no apology.

What I'm saying is that I do not intend to put my Crimson Trace on the jihadist's scrotum, or whack off an ear for collecting.

I will do what's required, not what is desired..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I can change any and every wigged out muslim by parking a 5.56 round in his brain pan. :devil:


Good choice, a 7.62x51 NATO will do nicely also.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I'm speechless at how cowardly and low those POS mooslims will sink to attack children. We need to start eliminating the scum and if a few innocent people get killed they may be guilty by association anyway. Lock and load and lets get it over with.


By killing young girls they are essentially removing "breeding stock". Or has that POV been discussed? The level of depravity is past the scale depravity is measured on.

How about let's protect the west. At least in the US you have castle laws to protect your life and property. Here in Canadastan we are supposed to feel sorry for them and try to help. Our idiot in charge won't even go on record and call it extremism. He's nothing more than a panzy prostitute shill and it's his doing that we have so many here right now.

This is only getting worse.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Good choice, a 7.62x51 NATO will do nicely also.


Actually it makes a hell of a mess....But as long as I don't have to clean it up!


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

Ariana Grande was quoted as saying " I hope they all f*#@ing die" What the hell is that about. We know America is not perfect but it is one of the last bastions of freedom where you are free to make your own choices. All the things everyone takes for granted are things our soldiers have fought and died for for hundreds of years and then you've got people here stomping on the flag and an arrogant **** like Ariana Grande hating saying things about America. I say if you dont like America, GET THE **** OUT! Pardon my language.


----------

